# Still in shock



## AuricanX (Jul 28, 2003)

One second I'm talking along with my gf to Clint Kapp (BMW of San Diego) about what kind of car best suits us....next thing I know we're signing some order form for an '04 ///M3!!!
:bigpimp: I can't hide my smile, I'm grinning from ear to ear. Ok...let's list the options...

Premium Package
Cold Weather Package*
SMG
19" Wheels
Width-adjustable power front seat backrest
Adaptive Xenon Headlights
On-Board Navigation
Harman Kardon Sound System

....wait...that's everything....well damn....

*I know I live in San Diego, but I need the ski pass of the cold weather package, and since we went THIS far, we figured, might as well go all the way 

muwahhahahahha!

Ok, can ya tell I'm excited? (and the gf shares the enthusiasm!)

Ok, It's being built in the 50th Week, it's comming in February, thank god I'm going on vacation for a month, I couldn't handle waiting that long at home that's for sure.

Oh ya, color combo is Jet black on grey leather...mmmm :drive:


----------



## stanford98 (Nov 12, 2003)

Thats awesome! I just took delivery of my Silver Grey 04 M3. You're going to LOVE the car!!!

QUOTE=AuricanX]One second I'm talking along with my gf to Clint Kapp (BMW of San Diego) about what kind of car best suits us....next thing I know we're signing some order form for an '04 ///M3!!!
:bigpimp: I can't hide my smile, I'm grinning from ear to ear. Ok...let's list the options...

Premium Package
Cold Weather Package*
SMG
19" Wheels
Width-adjustable power front seat backrest
Adaptive Xenon Headlights
On-Board Navigation
Harman Kardon Sound System

....wait...that's everything....well damn....

*I know I live in San Diego, but I need the ski pass of the cold weather package, and since we went THIS far, we figured, might as well go all the way 

muwahhahahahha!

Ok, can ya tell I'm excited? (and the gf shares the enthusiasm!)

Ok, It's being built in the 50th Week, it's comming in February, thank god I'm going on vacation for a month, I couldn't handle waiting that long at home that's for sure.

Oh ya, color combo is Jet black on grey leather...mmmm :drive:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Irrenarzt (May 22, 2003)

04's have adaptive bi-xenons? This I was not aware of. I thought they had regular bi-xenons...


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Nice choice. I would forgoe the BMW nav for an aftermarket solution. Check out the threads in teh General section on $1800 nav or maps, and the Garmin 2610 thread.

Oh, and the heated seats will be VERY welcome after skiing, or first thing in the morning if you stay overnight.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Irrenarzt said:


> 04's have adaptive bi-xenons?


no


----------

